# Clapham North Deep Shelter



## stuwie (Nov 24, 2009)

I know this has been done quite a bit recently, so im sure you all know about what it is.

so on with the pics

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 24, 2009)

No.never heard of this place fella!But you sure captured it well


----------



## stuwie (Nov 24, 2009)

ah sorry about that heres some info on it
http://underground-history.co.uk/claphamn.php


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 26, 2009)

Great stuff Stuwie -never seen one like this where it's been divided horizontally


----------



## stuwie (Nov 26, 2009)

Cheers Lightbuoy, i didnt really get that many images from there. Theres a nice curved corridor i didnt photograph which would have look great


----------



## Landsker (Nov 27, 2009)

great photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 28, 2009)

Cracking shots and an interesting looking shelter. Good stuff.


----------



## stuwie (Dec 9, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Cracking shots and an interesting looking shelter. Good stuff.



Thank you  didnt really capture it all though so may need to go back sometime


----------



## chubs (Dec 9, 2009)

ive heard its locked up now


----------



## LiamCH (Dec 10, 2009)

chubs said:


> ive heard its locked up now



Indeed, I've got it on a very reliable source that it is. As it's locked up now, that probably spells the end to anyone except the new owners visiting, because they'll not be letting their secure documents go unguarded.


----------



## Badoosh (Dec 10, 2009)

Now that's a bugger. I'm in London next week & really wanted to see this.


----------

